# Help? Need a small custom neutral eyeshadow palette for darker skin tone.



## munira (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm looking for a small (4-5 colors) custom brown/neutral eyeshadow palette suitable for woc/darker skin. I don't normally wear color eyeshadows - only browns/neutrals - so I usually stay away from large palettes since I end up using two or three colors from it and it turns out of be a waste or product + money. TF Chocolate Bar was OK, but had more colors that I'd ever use. 

So far, I found this one:



Any other suggestions? I don't mind a higher price tag, just as long as the quality is there. And for reference, my skin tone close to Oprah's.


----------



## Myth (Jan 2, 2016)

You could customize your own MAC eyeshadow quad but honestly this Dior palette seems perfect for what you're looking for!


----------



## Queenesq (Jan 22, 2016)

I suggest you go to Mac and swatch different colors in person.  You can create a customized quad that you know you'll use.  Bobby Brown does a 3 shadow customized palette as well.  The other options are going online and picking colors through Makeup Geek, Colourpop, etc. but you will be guessing about the colors against your unique skintone and undertone.  Mac may be the preferable option.  Good luck!


----------



## sagehen (Jan 22, 2016)

WOC come in many tones - we need more info to be of help. Also, where do you have access to? Sephora, Nordstrom, Ulta, Saks? If you have access to MUFE products, you might try them. They have such a large selection of browns in a variety of finishes and undertones.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 23, 2016)

Maybe consider one of the Buxom new palettes? Six colors $40 and you pick what you want. Also there is the MUFE 3 pan palettes. Pick and matte and two other finishes in what other color you choose.


----------

